# New for this forum



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello to all here,

been living here for a while in Dubai but rookie here.
looking forward to making some new friends for a laugh through this paper.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the fourm. 

-


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you very much. It's very kind of you.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Hiya dubaiice 

Welcome!

There's lots of friendly people on here, shouldn't be a prob to find a few laughs


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

hey, I have been living in dubai for 38 years so if you need any help just ask. I will be glad to answer.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pussy.

Just 38 years? I've been here since 1934 when i lived in a tent on what is now SZR ate Camel meat and first met Cedric.....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry I cant top that one.. my wife is askin me whats so funny cause I am laughing so much over here.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Guys - you aren't being helpful, so please stop it. You may be amusing yourselves, but certain posts are misleading and in certain cases untrue.

I have already asked you (& others) to play nice.

-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Guys - you aren't being helpful, so please stop it. You may be amusing yourselves, but certain posts are misleading and in certain cases untrue.
> 
> I have already asked you (& others) to play nice.
> 
> -


you're right. I am sorry. i love you elphaba.


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

Hahaha, that's funny one. Thanks for sharing. 
I have been here for a few years only. have seen some old pictures of Dubai. it shows a touch of culture. but never tried camal meat yet. is that tasty?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

*Camel Meat*

The first thing I was warned against when taken out to lunch by some Arabic colleagues was to skip the camel meat...apparently it does certain troubling things to your intestines


----------

